# Защемление седалищного нерва



## Анютка200855 (19 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте, протрузии и 2 грыжи в поясничном отделе позвоночника, 2 года назад была операция. Повторился рецидив из-за веса, защемило седалищный нерв, не могу ходить, даже сидеть, любое вертикальное положение адская боль в ноге. Лежу, не могу себя обслуживать. Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно вылечить данное защемление, как долго это лечится, поможет ли блокада встать на ноги? А также рассматриваю операцию по установке импланта, возможно даже удаления тела позвонка с эндопротезированием, скажите, пожалуйста, какие последствия данных операций, как они помогают справиться с проблемой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2020)

Подробности есть?


----------



## La murr (20 Июл 2020)

@Анютка200855, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

